# 1990 Stanza won't start..



## Aeean (Dec 22, 2005)

I recently replaced my distributor cap, wires, plugs, rotor, and coil and that same night, when I started my car to warm it up, it decided to quit and not start. I replaced the battery (it actually was totally shot), put the new battery in, and it still won't start.

The fuel filter was replaced about 2 months ago..


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

it it cranking at all?


----------



## Aeean (Dec 22, 2005)

it is cranking, not wanting to start


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Are your plugs getting spark? Can you smeel fuel after trying to start it?

www.teamnse.net


----------



## Aeean (Dec 22, 2005)

today a friend came over to look at it with me and my plugs aren't getting spark.

From the ignition coil to the distributor cap is getting spark but from the cap to the plugs isn't...no idea why, but it isn't


----------



## JJStanza (Oct 23, 2005)

Aeean said:


> today a friend came over to look at it with me and my plugs aren't getting spark.
> 
> From the ignition coil to the distributor cap is getting spark but from the cap to the plugs isn't...no idea why, but it isn't


My guess is that you didn't get the rotor fully seated and damaged the cap and/or rotor. Remove and inspect and let us know.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea make sure all your connections are good. 

www.teamnse.net


----------



## Aeean (Dec 22, 2005)

Took the cap off and the bolt for the rotor wasn't in the rotor and the seal was blown in it too.

Can i replace the seal? And what is the size of the bolt? (since it is now missing)


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

The small rubber gasket under the dizzy cap can be replaced. Youll probably only be able to find that at a Nissan dealer. 

Its a screw that holds the rotor in, not a bolt. Its a very small screw but Im not sure what size. Go to www.teamnse.net and visit the forums there. Contact some of the guys parting out their Stanzas and ask for that screw. Im sure they wont want anything other than postage for it.

www.TeamNSE.net


----------



## Macc (Jul 4, 2005)

The distributor cap gasket/o-ring it Nissan part #22185-30R00 and costs about $10. Nissan is the only one that sells it. Not sure about the size of the bolt.


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Yea I couldnt find it anywhere other than the dealer. Costed me about $6 though. Apparently my local Nissan dealer has lower prices than others Ive heard of.


----------



## Aeean (Dec 22, 2005)

It is fixed and running now, as for the bolt, we had to take a guess, the size, i don't remember exactly which one we chose...but at least it is fixed now and running!


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Glad to hear this partner.

TeamNSE.net


----------



## hogbone (May 8, 2014)

Ok guys im a tech and im having priblems with my stanza. The distributer is rebuilt from well known parts. I took the distributer out left it pluged and disabled the icm so no spark would occur. Spinned it over and spin the distributer and the injecters went one by one like sequential injection is suppose to. Leading me to believe the pcm is fine.switched the icm and coil wires and plugs are new. Cap and rotor new the fuel filter is flowing and this car will not start. If you gas rag it will run and backfire. Is there a safety relay or inhibitor im missing please help.


----------

